# Line lock installation single master cylinder



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

LINE LOCK INSTALLATION SINGLE MASTER CYLINDER
;Installing hurst line lock on manual brakes, do I need a separate valve installed to allow line lock to apply to front brakes only separating the back brakes? Thanks any info. appreciated!!! If separate valve is needed where can I purchase 1966 GTO manual brake system


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

The line-lock solenoid itself IS the valve. Install it somewhere in the line going to the front brakes, only. When you apply the brakes, then mash and hold the line-lock button, when you release the brake pedal, the fluid pressure to the rear bakes will be released, but the pressure to the front brakes will remain, until you release the line-lock button.


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info.,I was told it made a difference if you had a single master cylinder or a dual master to which lines controlled front and rear brakes?


----------

